# Cute pics of horses with other animals



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

horses and other pets - Photobucket Groups 
hope you can see these pictures by clicking on photobucket. Never tried this before. I was hoping to start a thread of cute pictures of horses with other animals. Does anyone have any?


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a couple

Here is chucky and my dog Kobi playing









Chucky with rescure wallaby Sasha









Pennellipi and Kobi









Thats about it, i dont have any really cute pics of my horsies with other animals


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

those are cute. I wish I could figure out how to upload my pics like that. Everything I have tried that people say to do here does not work


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

November.


















Feb. She's growing like a weed.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Juniper. It's very simple. You got it on photobucket already. The rest is cake.


Go to the actual photo you want to post.

Say, this one.
my horse will even happily share his grain with the goat picture by horses and other pets - Photobucket Groups

Now you want to go into that "direct link" that's pointed out. High light the entire line, right click and COPY it.










Once you've copied that. Go into a post, or a comment wherever you want to post that photo.

Once you're there it's all the same buttons. Click the picture bottom, which is pointed at as figure one. Once you've opened the new pop up box, PASTE that direct link from your photobucket into that box. Pointed out in number 2.










Now all that's left is to hit OKAY. 










That's it. Just remember to use the direct link. It's simple once you figure out all the steps. 

Hope that helped.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

trying again







Very good directions. Thank you, and you got a photo to come up!! But I may be especially computer dense. all I get is this cute box with an x in it. sighh


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

http://gi90.photobucket.com/groups/k258/ES3TIK8151/sheacat002.jpg


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

still did not get the darn picture to come up grrrrr


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

You used the right link. It was a direct link to the photo.

But you still must not of followed the directions exactly. Just open up the image button. It's a little yellow square wit ha mountain and a sun shape in it.


All you have to do is put that direct link INTO that pop up.

Are you GETTING a pop up that asks for the link once you click it? If not, you may be have a firewall blocking it.

On this forum its [ img ] html

Go back to the photo page. Here
my horse will even happily share his grain with the goat picture by horses and other pets - Photobucket Groups

Now see the list of link HTML to the right? The Image Link Code?

Go to the VERY bottom one, the one that says " IMG Code - Forums & Bulletin Boards" it's on the very bottom.

Just copy and paste that whole link into this box where you type your text.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Yep, I am getting the pop up that asks for the link when I click on the yellow box with the mountains in it. Then I copy the link and I get that little box with the red square. If I copy the link into the message box directly then it is just the link and not a photo.







like this. Thanks for your time trying to help


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Oh! jump for joy thaIMG]http://gi90.photobucket.com/groups/k258/ES3TIK8151/patchyandgoat.jpg[/IMGt







worked! Let me try another photo


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

thank you thank you. I love it when something actually works with the computer. the trick was to click on the forums and bulletins IMG code. On the last photo I sent through I tried to put in links for two pictures to see if I could send two at a time. Only one came through. Jeez Louise finally got one thing to work and now I want something else.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I should of explained the img code first, instead of the direct links. I just prefer direct links becuase not all the forums I go to use that type of code.

You did it! Congrats! Just always remember to copy and paste the exact img code and make sure your tags are closed with the little brackets. It's already in the photobucket code just don't miss any of them when you copy and paste!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

all i do to get a pic on is go to the pic i want on photobucket, right click on the actual pic, press copy and paste it straight into the reply box. Dont know if thats easier or not, but thats what i do!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

http://gi90.photobucket.com/groups/k258/ES3TIK8151/sheacat002.jpg
I think I tried just clicking on the picture but I will try that again


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

That did not work for me I just get those words.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

oh i dont know then, sorry i couldnt help


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

If that link doesn't have the IMG code around it with closed brackets it's not going to work.

All you have to do is copy and paste that img code at the bottom of the code list on Photobucket.

That's it. Nothing more. 

[ img ] your link here [ / img ]

Minus the spaces because it wouldn't show up with the spaces. You did it twice before! Just use the ride img code that's all!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


>



You know I think I've seen your horse on Flickr. I've always admired her and those blue eyes. I even faved a few of her photos I'm sure. I want her, so if she comes up missing don't look in Indiana she's NOT here.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Rissa said:


> You know I think I've seen your horse on Flickr. I've always admired her and those blue eyes. I even faved a few of her photos I'm sure. I want her, so if she comes up missing don't look in Indiana she's NOT here.


 
Haha, thanks ; )


----------

